# Who has dominated an event the most in all of WCA history?



## AvGalen (Sep 20, 2010)

At first I thought it would be Macky in the past, Felix in the current, than I saw http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...gionId=&years=&show=100+Results&single=Single and I am pretty sure that this has never happened before 


Spoiler



1	Haiyan Zhuang	30.94	China	Xi'an Spring 2010 
2	Haiyan Zhuang	31.81	China	Xi'an Spring 2010 
3	Haiyan Zhuang	32.27	China	Shanghai Winter 2010 
4	Haiyan Zhuang	32.84	China	Nanjing Spring Open 2010 
5	Haiyan Zhuang	33.56	China	Nanjing Spring Open 2010 
6	Haiyan Zhuang	35.78	China	Inner Mongolia 2010 
7	Haiyan Zhuang	35.91	China	Shanghai Winter 2010 
8	Haiyan Zhuang	35.96	China	Beijing Summer Open 2009 
9	Haiyan Zhuang	36.03	China	Hunan Open 2010 
10	Haiyan Zhuang	36.30	China	Xi'an Spring 2010 
11	Haiyan Zhuang	36.86	China	Indonesian Championship 2010 
12	Haiyan Zhuang	37.18	China	Hangzhou Open 2010 
13	Haiyan Zhuang	37.28	China	Taiyuan 2010 
14	Haiyan Zhuang	38.06	China	Harbin Open 2009 
15	Haiyan Zhuang	38.41	China	Nanjing Spring Open 2010 
16	Haiyan Zhuang	39.88	China	Henan Open 2010



But what about making a list of all events?
*Some *people that dominated 1 or multiple events are Rama Temmink and Yumu Tabuchi, Erik Akkersdijk and Dan Cohen (5x5x5 shared dominance), Mátyás Kuti (half of the regular events and all of the blind events) vs Erik (the other half of the regular events)

So please everyone, provide your "domination" input and to keep it readable make sure you include Name, Event, Begin, End and when possible a link to the WCA-results that show the domination.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 20, 2010)

Yohei Oka for pyraminx. Link
Not as dominant as Haiyan in BLD but still. 9 out of the ten top results for average.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 20, 2010)

Chris Hardwick in 4bld and 5bld. He held the 5bld WR for more than four years, and the 4BLD WR for more than 3. Every one of his competition PBs have been WRs. This speaks for itself:



Spoiler












And who remembers when Erik was the undisputed King of Megaminx?


----------



## Erik (Sep 20, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> And who remembers when Erik was the undisputed King of Megaminx?


 
Oh I miss the good old days ....


----------



## Stefan (Sep 20, 2010)

Erik said:


> Oh I miss the good old days ....


 
Oh I miss the good older days ....


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 20, 2010)

Name: Mátyás Kuti

Event: Rubik's magic

Begin: 24th of Februar, 2007 (Belgian Open 2007)

End: 2nd of Februar, 2008 (Belgian Open 2008)

Link 1, Link2.


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 20, 2010)

Teh footz


----------



## Stefan (Sep 20, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Teh footz



Yeah, 36.72 vs 36.94 is like total domination.


----------



## antros (Sep 20, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Yeah, 36.72 vs 36.94 is like total domination.


23 results in top50 this is a lot


----------



## Stefan (Sep 20, 2010)

antros said:


> 23 results in top50 this is a lot


 
So did Erik dominate here? He had 26 in the top 50:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ars=until+2009&show=100+Results&single=Single


----------



## antros (Sep 20, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> So did Erik dominate here? He had 26 in the top 50:
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ars=until+2009&show=100+Results&single=Single



I not write "Anssi dominate"; I write: "23 results in top50 this is a lot" 
hmm but Erik not have WR in Megaminx now and not have 7 results in top10, so I think, however, little Anssi dominated;


----------



## Faz (Sep 23, 2010)

Balint Bodor, Megaminx. So much pwn


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Sep 23, 2010)

I think the obvious answer for holding a World Record the longest is Minh Thai. I don't think anyone will beat his record of 21 years. I mean, who else will be able to only compete in one competition, break the WR in that competition, and hold it for longer than 21 years? Talk about domination.


----------



## Joker (Sep 23, 2010)

Doesn't Faz hold the top 9 WR averages?


----------



## hic0057 (Sep 23, 2010)

Tomasz Kiedrowicz in pyraminx


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 23, 2010)

Matyas Kuti held the record for most sneak-a-peak BLD-successes. Yaay.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Sep 23, 2010)

The guy who does feet


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I know it's 2 people, but the top 20 are the same two people. Clicky clicky.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 23, 2010)

Joker said:


> Doesn't Faz hold the top 9 WR averages?


 
Nope, only 8. Erik is 7th and Tomasz is 10th. He will probably have 9 after Melbourne Cube Day, though. If he could go to more competitions, he would massively dominate.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 23, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I think the obvious answer for holding a World Record the longest is Minh Thai. I don't think anyone will beat his record of 21 years. I mean, who else will be able to only compete in one competition, break the WR in that competition, and hold it for longer than 21 years? Talk about domination.


lol. There were a lot more competitions in the early 80s than just the WC 1982, and 22.95 was definitely not the fastest time ever made at these comps. But unfortunately most of their results have been lost. And WC 1982 was not an open competition, only the national champions were invited, which in particular means that all of them had already competed at least once before.


----------



## Rpotts (Sep 24, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> Well, I know it's 2 people, but the top 20 are the same two people. Clicky clicky.


 
yea but it's only like 4 competitions in one year.


----------



## RyanO (Sep 24, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Tomasz Kiedrowicz in pyraminx


 
I hardly think his 2.83 pyraminx single signifies dominance. Sure his record has been around for a long time, but there are people that are clearly consistently faster than Tomasz Kiedrowicz. A pyraminx single means almost nothing. I would bet that anyone that is really serious about pyraminx has beaten 2.83 unofficially. I've beaten it many times and I'm by no means a great cuber.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 24, 2010)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> I think the obvious answer for holding a World Record the longest is Minh Thai. I don't think anyone will beat his record of 21 years. I mean, who else will be able to only compete in one competition, break the WR in that competition, and hold it for longer than 21 years? Talk about domination.


Dominating an event is all about consistently being the best despite repeated attempts by many other people. It's not about length of time, but by difference in speed (between you and #2) and number of competitions it took for others to even get close to you.


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 24, 2010)

Definately Haiyan Zhuang at blindfold


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 24, 2010)

Stefan Clochmann

Wouldn't say dominated, but still one of the best at the time, Shotaro Makisumi


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 25, 2010)

lol


----------



## Joker (Sep 25, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Nope, *only* 8. Erik is 7th and Tomasz is 10th. He will probably have 9 after Melbourne Cube Day, though. If he could go to more competitions, he would massively dominate.


 
Lolololol


----------



## Alcuber (Sep 26, 2010)

and also Yohei Oka at pyraminx


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 26, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> and also Yohei Oka at pyraminx


 
what about odder, the awesome dude, Oka hasn't dominated as much, but although he had lots of the records, all of them were only like a few jiffys ahead


----------



## Stefan (Sep 26, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> what about odder, the awesome dude, *Oka hasn't dominated as much*


 
Reality begs to differ.
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...egionId=&eventId=pyram&years=&history=History


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 26, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Reality begs to differ.
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...egionId=&eventId=pyram&years=&history=History


 
Oh i guess, but, oops i think I accidentally implied that odder has dominated more than Oka, sorry mate, that's not what I meant


----------



## Cubing Forever (Nov 17, 2020)

A ten year bump and boy, how the things have changed.
If anyone's dominating any event, I think it is:
3x3 - Not clear now but it was Faz at one time.
4x4 - Sebastien Weyer
5x5-7x7 - Max Park (who doesn't know ?)
Mega - Juan Pablo Huanqui (From what i've seen on the WCA website, he's been holding the single and avg WR since 2016 with a few breaks)


----------



## qwr (Dec 17, 2020)

MBLD: maskow


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 18, 2020)

Max Park and Stanley Chapel are going to dominate a lot until they enter their 20s.


----------

